# Happy Thanksgiving



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks! In-laws coming to town...and want to stay at our place for a week! So I need all the happy wishes I can get!

Though might be a good time to disappear into the basement and work on Halloween for 7 days straight!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who'll be hitting the roads (or sky) this week!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving my Haunt Forum friends!


----------

